
Rising iPhone lifts all boats - nikunjk
http://om.co/2012/11/18/rising-iphone-lifts-all-boats/
======
juiceandjuice
Huh? You could argue the netbook had as much impact on wifi as the iPhone did
in 2007/2008. Both the netbook and the iPhone went from a very small number of
sales in 2007 to nearly 11 billion for 2008.

~~~
pretoriusB
> _You could argue the netbook had as much impact on wifi as the iPhone did in
> 2007/2008_

You could. And it would be inconsequential. Why restrict yourself artificially
to 2007/2008 for an ongoing phenomenon?

That is, your argument sidesteps the fact netbooks were a temporary
phenomenon, circa 2008, with sales dropping sharply afterwords, whereas the
iPhone/iPad continued to grow and influence wifi demand far far more.

[http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/17/netbook-sales-are-
crashing-...](http://techcrunch.com/2010/09/17/netbook-sales-are-crashing-
quick-blame-the-ipad-not-the-lousy-netbooks/)

[http://www.pcworld.com/article/250055/are_netbooks_dead_the_...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/250055/are_netbooks_dead_the_prognosis_is_grim.html)

[http://www.techi.com/2012/05/netbook-sales-down-34-year-
over...](http://www.techi.com/2012/05/netbook-sales-down-34-year-over-year-
can-we-call-them-dead-yet/)

